# POWER NEEDED



## tuko (Jun 19, 2005)

so I have a 99 altima gxe. it is a good little car. its been very reliable its been
very good throughout the years, but the power just sucks. now, I'm looking
for something to help it gain some extra HP. something affordable( $500-$1000) and something thats reliable. I have heard of performance chips, cold air intakes, y-pipes, and a bunch of other ****.I don't want to spend my hard earned money on something worthless.
now I know my safest bet would be to just buy a supercharger and be done with it, but god knows that by the time I'm done saving money for it ( and the installation) I will have gotten rid it.
so, anyone with info please out a fellow altima owner


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tuko said:


> so I have a 99 altima gxe. it is a good little car. its been very reliable its been
> very good throughout the years, but the power just sucks. now, I'm looking
> for something to help it gain some extra HP. something affordable( $500-$1000) and something thats reliable. I have heard of performance chips, cold air intakes, y-pipes, and a bunch of other ****.I don't want to spend my hard earned money on something worthless.
> now I know my safest bet would be to just buy a supercharger and be done with it, but god knows that by the time I'm done saving money for it ( and the installation) I will have gotten rid it.
> so, anyone with info please out a fellow altima owner


go with the basics for now and see how you like it. header, intake and catback. if you have an auto, you can get yourself an underdrive pulley as well. there arent any superchargers available for our cars just yet.


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

for $400 go for the valve body upgrade for the transmissions on our autos...ive heard nothing but greatness aobut thoes...other than that get a cai a catback and some headers..that will basically run up most of you money...screw the chips


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

The biggest HP gain for the money is nitrous I say go with nitrous. You can find a nitrous kit on EBAY for 300 bucks and upgrade your spark plugs and spark plug wires. You havn't even cracked 500 dollars yet. As long as you keep it to a responsible amount like say a 50 shot you won't do any damage to your engine. In my opinion I'd go with nitrous ESPECIALLY if you have an automatic, which is the prefereed set up for nitrous. I run nitrous and I'm a huge fan of nitrous for 500 dollars you can get 50 horespower and 50 torque. You'r car can probably take a 60 shot safely but I would stick to 50 I only run 60 when I want to go to the track


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sentratuner said:


> The biggest HP gain for the money is nitrous I say go with nitrous. You can find a nitrous kit on EBAY for 300 bucks and upgrade your spark plugs and spark plug wires. You havn't even cracked 500 dollars yet. As long as you keep it to a responsible amount like say a 50 shot you won't do any damage to your engine. In my opinion I'd go with nitrous ESPECIALLY if you have an automatic, which is the prefereed set up for nitrous. I run nitrous and I'm a huge fan of nitrous for 500 dollars you can get 50 horespower and 50 torque. You'r car can probably take a 60 shot safely but I would stick to 50 I only run 60 when I want to go to the track


is this your standard reply? ive seen this reply at least 2 other times... 

nitrous is good, but you need to be ready to tune it, its not just plug and play. for now, just stick with the bolt-ons. you wont get the full effects of nitrous with just nitrous alone.


----------



## dsmracer (Jul 30, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> is this your standard reply? ive seen this reply at least 2 other times...
> 
> nitrous is good, but you need to be ready to tune it, its not just plug and play. for now, just stick with the bolt-ons. you wont get the full effects of nitrous with just nitrous alone.


hmm...he did make the same reply on my forum... i'm going to have to agree with the first thing asleep said. at first, i didnt know a whole lot about performance mods, but now i've learned a lot more. headers, intake, and exhaust is the way to start out. after that, you will get the most out of any other mod you make, especially nitrous. besides that, just do the math. after those 3 mods, you'll gain as much as 50 hp to the engine. now all you have to think about is what kind of hp you want...high end or low end. because that depends on what kinds and/or types of mods you want to get ie: cai or short ram intake...4-2-1 header or 4-1...amount of back-flow pressure on the cat back.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

AsleepAltima said:


> go with the basics for now and see how you like it. header, intake and catback. if you have an auto, you can get yourself an underdrive pulley as well. there arent any superchargers available for our cars just yet.


i mention tranny type because autos make less hp to the wheels than standards do. from the people that ive spoken to and my own experiences, the pulley made more gains on autos than on 5spds. i think it has to do with the inherant hp loss you get from an auto. underdrive pulleys create less load from the engines accessories so you feel it more on an auto.


----------



## _surge_ (Aug 26, 2005)

Not only do you get a good start with hp gain,you also get a SWEET sounding car.With just the intake,your car will sound like a different one.Yes,start off with the basics,intake,high flow exaust.

P.S(my friend has an frankencar intake in his 96 Maxima se,I tell ya,it sounds like a mean V8 when ever he floors it!...I ordered a Injen short ram intake for my altima from www.customaltima.com,I can't wait to see and HEAR the results.)


----------

